# Allison 3066 stuck in 6th gear



## straycat (Oct 31, 2016)

Found a loose + wire in the forward elec box that feeds the VIM.
 Bus now shifts and we take it down the road.
 Stuck in first gear for a long time then shifts 2-3-4-5-6 Seems ok,
 but when I try to downshift with the down arrows, says in 6th.
Stop at a light , now stuck in 6th.
shut engine down and it starts from 1st again.
 Codes now available from keypad.
 Get: OL-50
 and D12215
 Any Idea whats going on??


----------

